# 95 firebird



## dirty (May 6, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get fuel line diagrams for a 95 firebird 3.4L
thanx


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Dealer*

Go to your local Pontiac dealer and ask for the Service Manager and ask him if they can give you a print-out of one of their service manuel's on the fuel diagram.


----------

